

Why We Should Stop Using Bower – And How to Do It - niix
http://gofore.com/ohjelmistokehitys/stop-using-bower/

======
WorldMaker
I've been mostly happy with the switch from Bower to JSPM. I like SystemJS and
the use of ES2015 modules and transpilation support over CommonJS.

